# RIP LUCY :(



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Lucy the Serama of about 15 weeks died suddenly today. She was alive this morning and then when I got home there was only blood, a gizzard, and a pile of feathers. We think it was a raccoon, or the neighbors vicious cat they let roam free in the neighborhood. She was the only colorful serama we had and the cutest. Now we only have black seramas and white seramas; mied in with 2 Australorps. For ya'll who voted for her to be bred in my thread Serama breeding, I'm sorry, but there's no chicken to breed. She was the one I wanted to breed, too. She had sass like a country girl, and love like an angel. We loved her so much and will miss her forever. We will all mourn the loss for days, and will tell her sisters chicks of their daring sister Lucy.  😭















We love you, Girl.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's always hard to lose them that way. I'm sorry it happened at all.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's always hard to lose them that way. I'm sorry it happened at all.


thank you. I really appreciate it and know its sincere.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh I am so sorry this happened! I recommended you breeding her to because she was really pretty!
She will definitely be forever missed! 😢


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh I am so sorry this happened! I recommended you breeding her to because she was really pretty!
> She will definitely be forever missed! 😢


thank you so much. I agree.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Rip lucy. But remember fon't be like me. You have to keep the memories and move on. But sorry for the lost of your butiey. Sorry i have horrible spelling.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Rip lucy. But remember fon't be like me. You have to keep the memories and move on. But sorry for the lost of your butiey. Sorry i have horrible spelling.


haha that's okay.

yes I will miss her forever, but we are recovering by getting a new hen in a week or so, (A week so the pain can ware off,) and breeding in the spring. Though the new hen will not replace her, It will make us feel a bit better.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Rest in peace, Lucy. I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m really sorry


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry to read of Lucy's demise. Your black serama are very likely to throw other colors when they produce chicks. It depends on their background and genetics.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Rest in peace, Lucy. I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful girl.


thank you so much. I know you mean it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Sorry to read of Lucy's demise. Your black serama are very likely to throw other colors when they produce chicks. It depends on their background and genetics.


thank you. And that is good to know!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m really sorry


thank you really, @lovely_chooks


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> thank you so much. I know you mean it.


I do! From the bottom of my heart.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I am sorry. Poor Lucy!


----------

